# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Tecnología, Equipos y Maquinaria Bio-Tecnología  Transgénicos para contrarrestar la carencia de agua

## Bruno Cillóniz

En el marco de la conferencia sobre modernización del agro.  _Es una de las posibilidades que ofrecerían estos alimentos genéticamente modificados, que además serían resistentes a virus y enfermedades. _   *Por:* Francis Cruz  *Agraria.pe.-* Es uno de los debates que causa más controversia dentro del mundo del sector agropecuario, transgénicos: ¿A favor o en contra? Uno de los principales defensores de esta nueva tecnología es el presidente de la consultora *inform@cción*, Fernando Cillóniz, quien destacó sus cualidades y ventajas frente a los alimentos tradicionales. 
Ante el aumento de un 10% en nuestras exportaciones, que alcanzaron una cifra de US$ 2,5 millones, Cillóniz ensalzó las posibilidades que los productos trangénicos podrían ofrecer para aumentar la cuota de mercado, entre ellas una resistencia mayor a las plagas y a los agentes víricos o un menor consumo de agua. 
Según el presidente de *inform@cción*, la falta de infraestructura, el mayor costo de las tierras, el encarecimiento de la mano de obra o las medidas arancelarias de algunos países, entre otros factores, provocan sobrecostos que restan competitividad al agricultor. 
Cillóniz explicó que en la agricultura tradicional cuando uno quiere mejorar el rendimiento de una semilla busca atributos atractivos de alguna planta y los mezcla con otra para producir una variedad mejorada. Añadió que esta tecnología permite introducir genes valiosos en plantas comerciales para conseguir el efecto deseado, inclusive entre especies no relacionadas. Aunque esto asusta a mucha gente, aclaró. 
Detrás de esta tecnología hay mucha investigación. He visto diversos estudios y pruebas. Sugiero ir a la Unidad Científica de la Universidad Peruana Cayetano Heredia donde estudian los ADN de plantas y seres vivos, indicó. 
Asimismo, afirmó que esta tecnología surge principalmente- para proteger a los cultivos de plagas y enfermedades exentos de bioquímicos, sin embargo la mayoría de las corrientes de opinión lo están interpretando al revés, que son productos más tóxicos para el medio ambiente, cuando es exactamente lo contrario, esta tecnología está hecha para proteger a los cultivos de una forma limpia, consideró.  *Resistentes a las plagas* 
A través de la incorporación de la toxina de una bacteria llamada Bacillus Thuringiensis (comúnmente conocida como BT) es posible inmunizar a las plantas contra plagas de insectos. Esta bacteria es inocua para el consumo humano - según estudios de la Organización Mundial de la Salud (OMS) - es natural y no contiene efectos secundarios lesivos para nuestro organismo. 
La maleza también representa un inconveniente para los recolectores. Para Cillóniz, los herbicidas son un problema, ya que cuando se echa, por ejemplo, junto al maíz, mata la siembra. Por eso queremos el maíz transgénico, que dicho sea de paso nosotros lo consumimos todos los días desde hace 15 años a través de los pollos, los chanchos y las vacas que comen el maíz que importamos desde EEUU o Argentina-, este maíz es tolerante al herbicida y sólo moriría la maleza, sostuvo.  *Respaldo internacional* 
La OMS también negaría cualquier reacción alérgica hacia estos componentes, no se han hallado efectos alérgicos en relación a los alimentos genéticamente modificados que se encuentran en el mercado, asegura un informe. 
Actualmente, los productos que están tratados en su ADN son el maíz, la soya, la colza, las calabazas, las papas, el algodón (que aunque no pueda considerarse como producto alimenticio, de su pepa se extraen aceites) y la achicoria (planta medicinal que se cultiva generalmente en Europa). Todos estos productos han pasado evaluaciones internacionales y no han recibido ninguna tacha, argumentó Cillóniz. 
Por otra parte, afirmó que en los EEUU no hay registro de denuncias de consumidores que se hayan visto afectados por consumo de productos modificados genéticamente.  *Resistentes a las sequías* 
La transgénesis se había utilizado sólo para proteger a las plantas de insectos, de virus y de malezas, que podríamos llamar tecnología defensiva, pero ahora se persigue también una mayor resistencia a la falta de agua. 
Cillóniz Benavides planteó identificar los genes de ciertas plantas del desierto que toleran la sequía para modificar genéticamente ciertas frutas como la palta comercial, que requiere grandes cantidades de agua. Eso solucionaría muchos problemas de falta de recurso hídrico, aseveró. 
Por último, el presidente de la consultora *inform@cción* defendió la modificación genética de arroces que podrían elevar sus niveles de nutrientes, de la cría de peces con mejores características, de los vegetales y de los animales. Lo más revolucionario: vegetales o animales que produzcan proteínas importantes para las vacunas que podrían abrir posibilidades extraordinarias de mejorar la calidad de vida sobre todos los humanos y sobre todo, de la gente pobre, finalizó.Temas similares: Artículo: ANA tendrá 15 días para recibir opiniones sobre norma para otorgar derechos de uso de agua Riego de palta hass con agua de estanques de peces de agua dulce Buscan pintar de blanco nevado de Ayacucho para contrarrestar daños por deglaciación Autoridad Nacional del Agua participa en V Foro Mundial del Agua Autoridad Nacional del Agua participará en el V Foro Mundial del Agua en Turquía

----------

